# Just ordered up some new chairs for the top of the truck!!!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I had the pleasure of hunting from these chairs while on my hunt with Tony Tebbe over at Predator University so they were on the top of my list of "needs" (at least that's the word I use with MY wife







)

I have a new camper shell going on the Dodge next week along with a heavy duty "Kargo Master" cargo rack. My goal is to mount these chairs to a piece of 3/4" plywood and create a simple rig that can be easily slid on top of the rack when needed.

The chairs: Amazon.com: Mobile Hunter Portable Shooting Chair: Sports & Outdoors

The Rack: Amazon.com: Kargomaster 80020 Ladder Rack: Sports & Outdoors

I am pretty pumped.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like a "need" to me Chris. Unfortunately, this is what my budget allows.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> bar-d you must live in luxury, a new pail and empty at that? unheard of on a farm!


Nah, just too lazy to go to the barn and take a picture of a feed bucket.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

looks like we are on the same budget


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL guys your too funny all I got to sit on is my Rear End LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to use a bucket, if you smear some dung on it, it won't glare and will cover your scent!! lol

It looks to me as though you have a pretty sweet set up going there Chris, and the plan with the seats sounds pretty good also.


----------

